# World Series Headquaters: Looking ahead to the Giants/Angels



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

They are both solid teams for sure.......

But I think that original assessment of the Giants being a hungry bunch of veterans being a deciding factor makes for better fiction than fact..........according to ESPN.

Are the Giants more hungry than the Yankees after losing the WS last year? Are they more hungry than the Twins? Do the Giants have more veterans on their team than the Yankees do? The "post-season experience" factor was put to bed in the ALDS...and I expect the "hungry veteran" factor will be in the WS.

And you want to talk about "peaking"? Here are the post-season stats so far...

Angels offense: .328/.365/.547, 17 HR, 60 Runs in 9 games
Giants offense: .247/.332/.417, 13 HR, 47 Runs in 10 games

That's no knock on the Giants...they've had to face some tough pitchers in Glavine, Maddux, Millwood, Williams and Morris. But is that group any more impressive than Clemens, Pettitte, Mussina, Hernandez, Radke, Milton, and Mays?

What about pitching?

Vs. Angels pitching: .254/.312/.369, 7 HR, 37 Runs in 9 Gms
Vs. Giants pitching: .258/.320/.411, 12 HR, 42 Runs in 10 Gms

For all intents and purposes, that's pretty even. Both teams have shut down some pretty good offenses in the Yankees, Twins, Braves, and Cardinals...but I still give the edge to the Angels because of them having to pitch to a DH instead of the pitcher.

There is no reason to believe it won't be an evenly matched series...but then again, there was no reason to believe that the Yankees wouldn't blow away the Angels and that the Twins wouldn't win the ALCS in another evenly matched series.

The only reason the Angels didn't sweep both series is because of Spiezio letting a Giambi groundball go off his glove and a career game pitched by Joe Mays.

If the same Angels team that showed up for the ALDS and ALCS shows up for the WS...I predict Angels in 5.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Personally I think the Giants are damn lucky. They played the Braves, who despite their great regular season records have now lost twice in the last 3 years in the LDS. Then they played a Cards team that lost the key man they acquired to get them over the hump and the Cards played a D'backs team that was out of gas since early Sept due to major injuries. The Angels played a Yankees and Twims team that were playing well and mostly healthy, and they outclassed them both.

I guess it's the year of the monkey  , or is it the mouse  .
ANGELS IN 4.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

ANGELS! GO ANGELS! I sure wish I could be there.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm there and I can't get in.  We are getting faxes here at work to call such and such a number or go online somewhere. Tickets are starting at $450 for the foul pole in the upper deck. Tickets were originally $60 for that area. I tried to get tickets, but no luck. $450+ is way out of my budget. 

Angels win in 6. Better hitting & better bullpen. We learned from ESPN the other day that it's the better mascot too. What are the stats for the Rally Monkey after his appearance in the 7th inning this year or since 2000?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Angels in 5... 

These teams fight too hard to expect it to be over that quick. I expect it to go 6 or 7... The winner will be the one who protects their home turf better, since both have proven they can win on the road...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm happy, but its a hollow feeling. My dream WS sucks when one team always has to lose. I guess this game proves that I am rooting for the Giants since I found myself rooting for them more often. Its not over yet, but I'd rather be in the Giants shoes.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

My thoughts, FWIW: 

Angels left too many men on base. We had more hits then them, but you have to score them on 3rd with one out. Kennedy barely missed a homer. 

Bonds kissed that pitch for the homer. 

The Angels fan throws the ball back that Sanders hit. I wouldn't of done that.  

I've been watching/attending Angels baseball for many a moon - since 1978 that I remember and I've never seen Danny DeVito, Jack Nicholson, John Travolta or Tim Allen at a game before this post-season. Can you say bandwagoners? I guess they have to be there to be seen or something.  

What was with the music after Bonds' homer? How about music for Troy or Reggie? That was weird. 

FOX did a good job. I liked the Bud Black talks with Jarrod. 

Angels got the 1st break with Speizio safe in what the 2nd inning on the steal, but he was left in scoring position. 

Angels have lost the 1st game before at home and comeback. We just have to win one in SF. 

Angels win 6-4 tomorrow night.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike _
> *The Angels fan throws the ball back that Sanders hit. I wouldn't of done that.  *


I saw that too. My jaw dropped when I saw that. Must not appreciate how lucky he is to see his Angels in a WS. I hope he is myopic enough to assume he'll be there next year (though I hope so).


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Where was rally monkey?

Don't anyone forget that the Angels lost game 1 of each of their post-season series so far. This is not a bad omen for them.
To lose a game because Bonds hits a good pitch for a homer is not bad at all. I take my hat off to Jared Washburn for having the guts to pitch to him.

The rest of the series should be great and this one is far from over.

I knew when I saw that monkey lying on the couch with the thermometer in his mouth that there was no hope for their usual comeback.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *Where was rally monkey?
> 
> Don't anyone forget that the Angels lost game 1 of each of their post-season series so far. This is not a bad omen for them. *


I almost wrote about that, but remember also that the Giants won the first game of each of their series so far. I think that cancels out the Angels.

Again, this series is going at least 6 game IMO. I think Giants win in 6 or Angels in 7.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

James, I have to somewhat agree with you now, this Series will now go more than 5 games. I really thought the Angels would take game 1.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by John Corn _
> *James, I have to somewhat agree with you now...*


:blush:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow, what a game! I can't believe the pitching was that bad! I hope every game is as good as these first two were.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Did the ball land yet?

Did you see that moon shot from Barry??? WOW. That was amazing. I don't really care for him, but what a shot. Anything that high and far should have a pilot!

Homeruns?.........there have been 11 in the first 2 games. With this pace, they could challenge the record, whatever it is. Although Pac Bell might slow down the pace

That's the best kind of game, Bonds homers and the other team still wins.

Thank you Tim Salmon!!!!!

Great Game!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

The way Bonds stood there after he hit that home run was so arrogant. I'm glad the Angels won and from a lifelong Dodger fan it will be very nice to see the Angels win the World Series.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by razorbackfan _
> *The way Bonds stood there after he hit that home run was so arrogant. *


PLEASE, everyone does that now.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Tim Salmons doesn't. NO ONE stands there admiring himself like Bonds. The Angels will be the 2002 World Series champs.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats bull! OK Tim Salmon doesn't do it, but he is in the minority. Barry doesn't even do it as much as he used to and why shouldn't he? A pitcher can jump up and down when he makes a strikeout, but a batter can't look at his HR? If they don't like it, don't pitch to him. Where are the complaints about Sammy Sosa? He does that crappy hop that shows up the pitcher. How myopic can you get?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK that was ugly!!!! Finally one team was able to get over on the other... 

I think one thing is for certain, DON'T PITCH TO BARRY BONDS!


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I wouldn't of walked him in the 1st to load the bases with Benito coming up. That was gutsy. My Angels got lucky on that one even after the 2 blown calls by the umps.  Angels still win in 6. I thought it was a great game. Even watched Sparky on ESPN Classic as the game was getting boring.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

As I said, anyone who thinks the Angels will win in five is smoking something. 










I hope the spin on "K-Rod" (God I hate that name) isn't what I think its going to be...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Not much posting going on here???

What an ugly game! :ewww: Makes me happy though...


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

What's there to say? We got whooped! We got slaughtered! Washburn pitched like he did on opening day against the Indians. AWFUL!!!!! Now we have Appier! 2002 WS Champions just might be the Giants. We aren't done yet. ThunderStix will be back on Saturday. Crowd will be pumped. We just have to show up. What was the final score anyway. Angels win game 6 and now win the series in 7.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

GO ANGELS! Beat the GNATS. 

Mike, have a Corona and a Carls' Jr for me!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well thats why you gave Appier all that money.....


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope the Angels can win on Saturday and take this series to seven. It has been a great series and I would love for it to go down to the wire. 

Go HALOS!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Timco _
> *I hope the Angels can win on Saturday and take this series to seven. It has been a great series and I would love for it to go down to the wire.
> 
> Go HALOS!! *


Thats the spirit guys! Keep your heads up!


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Thats the spirit guys! Keep your heads up!
> ...


You are a bad, bad man and I am going to wish you into the field!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, I know, had to be said.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Did they give my TV time to the 'bat-boy rescue?' It made the back cover of the DAily News here.

http://www.philly.com/mld/dailynews/


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Ellis Burks' son Chris (6 yrs at the time) served as batboy to the Tribe off and on with Omar Vizquel's similarly aged son. Both seemed to be aware enough not to be running onto the field, and I believe much of the time they were seated in the dugout in a corner mostly shielded from line drives.

All in all, I agree there's an age that's too young for the kid to be there, and 3 is definitely too young, 6-8 would be where I'd draw the line, depending on how aware the child is.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Stupid game, how could they let this thing get away. Oh well, here it is, one game to decide the series.

On another note, this is a good thing for both teams. Giants and Angels are financially hurting and this extra game will help them out financially.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Those Angels are the *Heart Attack kids*

Said it all night and I'll say it again...NEVER COUNT THIS TEAM OUT!!!!

No matter what happens today (Angels win) this has been the best series in a long time. And yes, that includes last year. The caliber of play on both sides has been OUTSTANDING and I will really hate to see this end.

I don't about the rest of you, but I've found this to be an entertaining Series.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It was a good game last night, but for some reason I just can't get into it without a team to be cheering for. I'll probably be watching the final, but it won't mean much to me.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

I know this will ruffle a few feathers, but what the heck. 

The Giants are only 1-3 in the World Series(3-5 in the playoffs) when Bonds Homers.



> _Quote from JamesF:_Pitch to Barry, I dare you!


*I Agree! * :lol:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Lackey is starting on three days rest which is a slight risk. Not many people can perform well after a shorted rest, but he only threw 5 innings and 95 pitches

Livan is just horrible, and i dont think (especially after how he pitched against the angels already in the series) he can pitch a gem


predictions: 

Angels 6
Giants 4

Angels Pitchers
J. Lackey 4.2IP, 6 hits, 3 runs, 1 BB, 3K
R. Ortiz 1 Win, 2.2IP, 4 hits, 1 run, 0BB, 2K
F. Rodriguez .2IP 2 hits, 0 runs, 0BB, 1K
T. Percival 1 Save 2IP 2 hits, 0 runs, 1BB 3K

Giants Pitchers

Livan gets the loss, gives up 4 runs in 4.1 innings. 


Bonds, Salmon, Sanders, all hit a homer


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Again, this series is going at least 6 game IMO. I think Giants win in 6 or Angels in 7. *


Who said that??? I hope it doesn't come true tonight....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I would like to see the Angels win. It would be sad to see them lose after waiting 41 years just to get to the World Series. The Giants were just in the series in 1989 but lost to the Oakland A's. That was the year of the earthquake that shook San Franscisco and collapsed part of the bay bridge. What was really scary is that it happened 1/2 hour before one of the series games with the stands full of people.

Anyway, I digress. Go Angels!!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I hate being right all the time...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dang James, you shouldn't have made that prediction. You jinxed your own team. 

At any rate, it was a really good series and both teams played well.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

They are both my teams. Got this sucks. I found myself rooting against my boyhood team. Who I died with in '82 and '86... Oh well, time to remind everyone who the best NBA team is... :grin:


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

BARRY WHO?????????

ANGELS WIN! ANGELS WIN!!!!!!!


----------

